# "The Duchess"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

My wife loves a costume drama. Over the years I've learned to tolerate (and sometimes actually ENJOY) this genre, too. This latest pic has Keira Knightley, Ralph Fiennes, and Charlotte Rampling in a story based on the life of 18th century aristocrat Georgiana, Duchess of Devonshire. It has the requisite costumes and settings and it is beautifully shot. Knightley is charming and Fiennes is appropriately cold. We were involved and entertained. I suspect many of you will be, too. 7/10


----------

